

City requires Facebook passwords from job applicants - jm3
http://bozemandailychronicle.com/articles/2009/06/19/news/10socialnetworking.txt

======
gaius
_It’s like saying, ‘Let me look through your e-mails,’ Crichton said_

It is quite literally that, for people who use FB for messaging their friends.

But so long as the head of HR gives his or her login details to every
applicant, I don't see the problem.

------
Estragon
I don't understand why people try to put everything on the one facebook page,
anyway.

